
Ask HN: How do I go about selling an unsolicited service to a business? - howtothrowaway
I am a solo developer with limited professional resume&#x2F;experience. I have developed a service specifically for a business for which I am a regular customer; the service I developed is one I now use regularly when I am at the business.<p>How should I go about submitting my work and soliciting a sale?
======
ranjithdsm
Most innovative / successful products were unsolicited. Write the best value
proposition and start pitching it to your prospects. Your proposal will get
refined over time based on the customer feedback and it will start selling.

Get Started and get your hands soiled...

~~~
howtothrowaway
Any suggestions on contacting them? Should I just find an email and send a
proposal?

